
Stupid Shit No One Needs and Terrible Ideas Hackathon - sinak
http://stupidhackathon.github.io/
======
cloudwalking
This could be really fun. Some quick ideas:

Like React.js But For Cooks - Metered digital MSG dispenser (perhaps in a
spray?)

Monetizing The Eschaton - Credit card-reading donation plate / tip jar

Hyperlocal Paranoia - Device with LED/beeper + wifi, indicates whenever a
new/unseen MAC address is nearby

Flesh Skeuomorphism - Computer mouse with skin-like texture

Scatological APIs - Device and service which monitor stool movements.
Summaries, graphs, alerts.

Targeting The "Hikikomori" Space - Take any/all existing services (Uber,
WashIO, food delivery, etc) and guarantee no conversation required.

~~~
nl
_Scatological APIs - Device and service which monitor stool movements.
Summaries, graphs, alerts._

A truly shitty big data movement...

Though of course it's actually a pretty good idea. See [1] for example.

[1] [http://quantifiedtoilets.com/](http://quantifiedtoilets.com/)

~~~
barbs
Adult Swim did a skit on this.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJklHwoYgBQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJklHwoYgBQ)

~~~
morenoh149
_Stares right into camera_ Actively Harass your congressmans staff

------
bruceb
The Stealing Economy. Stealing does need to be disrupted. For too long "Big
Pawn" has given thieves pennies on the dollar for hot goods.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _Stealing does need to be disrupted. For too long "Big Pawn" has given
> thieves pennies on the dollar for hot goods_

I disagree. Current pawnshop technology is lagging behind nearly every field.
Why should I have to shlep my legitimately acquired car stereo, or the
television without any cables or remote control down to a physical location?

I should be able to log onto paw.nr, snap a photo of the thing I want to pawn
with my iPhone 4 that has "Kimberly & John Forever" engraved on the back, and
instantly get bitcoins deposited into my wallet.

If I don't pay that money back in time, Pawnr locates a willing buyer, they
use Taskrabbit or Fiverr to send someone to my house to collect the
merchandise and deliver it to the buyer.

Disruptive as fuck, bro.

------
skrebbel
I love that Peter Thiel is a category

~~~
recursify
"Delighting The Designer" is my favourite I think

~~~
raverbashing
"Don't you just love Comic Sans!?"

"Maybe we should present an alert() to the user here"

------
hyperpallium
They were inspired by
[http://www.stupidhackathon.com/](http://www.stupidhackathon.com/) If you
can't wait for the results, have a look at that one.

~~~
rl3
Just to note: that site gets very NSFW the further you scroll down.

Also, it is sad that _teledildonics_ is not making a return this year. The
best-named category by far, and probably a real thing somewhere in the adult
industry.

Presumably, professionals working within this field may then refer to their
occupation or specialization as that of a _teledildonicist_.

~~~
qdot76367
While it's not in the hackathon (I have /so/ thought about entering though),
teledildonics is very much a real thing and there are more products out right
now for it than ever. Hell, there's even a pretty big patent war happening
that I'm working on writing up.

And teledildonticist has been in my twitter bio for years, yes (I run the
metafetish blog listed in the other comment). :)

~~~
rl3
This is why I love HN. You make a post, and often receive a reply from a
domain expert. Teledildonics isn't even an exception.

Thanks, you made my day. :)

------
anigbrowl
Dammit, I am going to be working Los Angeles when this goes on. Wishing the
event great success, I was enormously impressed by previous ones and think
these hackathons serve an incredibly important social function.

------
reustle
I like subtle dig at Vessyl
[https://www.myvessyl.com/](https://www.myvessyl.com/)

------
pokoleo
Previously, at UWaterloo...

[http://terriblehack.website](http://terriblehack.website)

------
RankingMember
Haha, I love the Google Glass rollover image used here.

------
ianstallings
edibleX is the most exciting category imho. I've always wanted to eat my
computer after hitting a milestone.

------
Rhapso
maybe I am a bit odd, but a a lot of these seem really viable.

Servitude-As-A-Service seems particularly viable. We are in an economic state
where indentured servitude sounds like a decent deal.

------
joshu
Registering. Thanks

------
jesusthatsgreat
Smart Watches

------
jmzwar
Is this not the gratuitous negativity that Hacker News seeks to avoid? Satire
is not universally good. Many start-ups in their infancy could be classified
using that list. Indeed many of those start-up's founders come here for
resources or support.

~~~
kennywinker
Social critique isn't the same as "gratuitous negativity". I got a lot out of
reading the projects that came out of last year's hackathon.

~~~
jmzwar
How can 'Stupid Shit No One Needs' be classified as a social critique by any
respectable semantician?

~~~
nl
Because it makes people smile?

Also because they are actually going to _make_ it?

Emoji is stupid shit no one needs. It also makes people smile.

~~~
jmzwar
Do you really need to criticise the actions of others as 'stupid' to make
yourself smile?

~~~
zaroth
Is your dogged persistence in this thread simply a test of our collective
ability to abide by the new policy?

